# Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh



## Lehrgangsleiter (6. August 2015)

Der SFV Rheda-Gütersloh e.V. bietet wieder Vorbereitungslehrgänge zur Fischerprüfung NRW an.

Dieser Kurs ist vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V. zertifiziert wodurch die Teilnehmer nach der bestandenen Fischerprüfung in ganz Deutschland die Anerkennung Ihrer Fischereierlaubnis erhalten (ohne Zertifikat akzeptieren einige Bundesländer nicht die Angelerlaubnis). 

Der Lehrgang kostet 120€ zzgl. 60€ Prüfungsgebühren für den Kreis Gütersloh.

Geschult wird an 5 Samstagen im Vereinsheim. Es ist ein Kurs für "Jedermann", es werden keine Vorkenntnisse vorausgesetzt. 

Jeder Teilnehmer erhält einen kostenlosen Zugang zu professionell programmierten Onlineübungsmöglichkeiten (auch über Smartphone und Tablet nutzbar).

Anmeldung und weitere Infos auf www.Fishingacademy.de


----------



## Anglero (9. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Sorry, aber das ist sehr irreführend und stimmt so nicht.


----------



## Lehrgangsleiter (10. August 2015)

Anglero schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist irreführender Quatsch und eine Unverschämtheit!



Ich würde gerne wissen, was du damit meinst?


----------



## hotspotfinder (10. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Moin,



> ...wodurch die Teilnehmer nach der bestandenen Fischerprüfung in ganz Deutschland die Anerkennung Ihrer Fischereierlaubnis erhalten...



zunächst sind hier Begrifflichkeiten unklar. Was ist denn die Fischereierlaubnis? 

Nach bestandener Prüfung bekommt man eine Prüfbescheinigung. Wenn ich mit dieser z.B. in München einen Fischereischein beantragen möchte wird das nicht möglich sein.

Weil die Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes
(AVBayFiG) sagt in § 2 Abs. 2
 "Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerprüfungen":



> 1
> Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins werden der Fischerprüfung (Art. 59 BayFiG) gleichgestellt
> 1. die nach dem Recht anderer Länder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abgelegten
> Fischerprüfungen,
> ...


----------



## Anglero (11. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*



Lehrgangsleiter schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, was du damit meinst?




Du machst Werbung für einen kostenpflichtigen Service mit einer Tatsachenbehauptung, die nicht zutrifft. Du suggerierst den potenziellen Kunden, sie würden ohne zertifiziertem Vorbereitungskurs Einschränkungen unterliegen.

Man benötigt in NRW jedoch nicht mal einen Vorbereitungskurs, um nach dort bestandener Prüfung mit einem Fischereischein in ganz Deutschland (Erlaubnisscheine für jeweilige Gewässer vorausgesetzt) uneingeschränkt angeln zu dürfen.

Auch die Begriffe sollten doch deutlich verwendet werden:

Fischerprüfung -> Prüfungszeugnis -> Fischereischein ->  Angelerlaubnis für das jeweilige Gewässer

Ab Fischereischein interessiert niemenaden mehr, was davor 
stattgefunden hat.

Btw, das "Zertifikat" soll doch bestimmt nur den inhaltlichen 
Ablauf des Kurses qualitativ gewährleisten. Man bekommt ganz bestimmt kein Krönchen in den Fischereischein, es wird nicht mal im Zeugnis erwähnt werden.

Meine etwas harsche Ausdrucksweise bitte ich zu entschuldigen, aber ich muss bei einem, mittlerweile "Lehrgangsleiter" vermuten, dass er dies wider besseren Wissens schreibt.


----------



## Lehrgangsleiter (11. August 2015)

Nun, zunächst möchte ich sagen, dass ich für deine Wortwahl kein Verständnis habe.

Was die genaue Wortwahl bei dem Begriff "Fischereierlaubnis" angeht, so hätte ich dies besser und genauer formulieren können. Ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass es sehr Wohl einen Unterschied macht, ob man an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischerprüfung teilgenommen hat oder nicht. Während meiner Vorstandsarbeit haben mir dies Mitglieder bestätigt, die selbst solche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und zum anderen weist der LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V. auf ihrer Webseite offiziell darauf hin: 
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/fischerpruefung/pruefung_4.php

Falls dein Wissen richtiger, als das vom Landesfischereiverband und mir ist, empfehle ich dir ein neues Thema zur Diskussion zu erstellen. Ich hingegen akzeptiere die Meinung von Verbänden, die sogar aktiv an der Änderung der Fischerprüfungsordnung mitgewirkt haben!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*



Lehrgangsleiter schrieb:


> Ich hingegen akzeptiere die Meinung von Verbänden, die sogar aktiv an der Änderung der Fischerprüfungsordnung mitgewirkt haben!!!



*Hüstel*

Also ein wenig klimpern in eigener Sache ist ja schön und gut..

Aber irgendwo sollte dann auch mal die Kirche im Dorf bleiben.

Klar machts 'nen Unterschied..in der Geldbörse￼ 

Ansonsten ists für NRW nämlich wurscht ,ob das Wissen zum erfolgreichen Bestehen der Fischerprüfung ,auf Basis eines zertifizierten Kurses,Frage und Antwort im AB Forum oder auf learning by doing in Form der klassischen(praktischen)
Schwarzanglerkarriere beruht.

Es interessiert hinterher niemanden.[emoji6]


----------



## Anglero (11. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Eine Diskussion musst du dir hier schon gefallen lassen. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir die erneute Erstellung deines "Themas" im Anzeigen-Bereich. 

Ich zitiere aus deinem Link: "...Deshalb kann Anglern aus Nordrhein-Westfalen in anderen Bundesländern  die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins versagt werden, wenn nicht die  Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang der Fischereiverbände  nachgewiesen werden kann..."

Auf welcher Grundlage? Bitte um ein einziges Beispiel, wo und unter welchen Bedingungen dies der Fall war.

Einem Angler aus NRW wird der Fischereischein in NRW erteilt, dieser ist in ganz Deutschland gültig. Zieht er um, lässt er ihn umschreiben.


----------



## Michael2711 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Ich finde es super das wir es von unserem Verein anbieten das mit dem Fischereischein dort zu machen! Glaube nicht das es jeder Verein so macht!


----------



## Anglero (11. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Es geht ja nicht um das Für und Wider eines Kurses. Es fallen mir einige gute Gründe für einen Vorbereitungskurs ein. Habe selbst einen sehr guten besucht.


----------



## hotspotfinder (11. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Moin,

der Lehrgangsleiter sollte diese Aussage



> ...wodurch die Teilnehmer nach der bestandenen Fischerprüfung in ganz Deutschland die Anerkennung Ihrer Fischereierlaubnis erhalten...



einmal näher erläutern. 
Wie oben schon geschrieben ist das laut einigen Fischereigesetzen nicht möglich.


----------



## Lehrgangsleiter (11. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Das ich mich nicht so korrekt ausgedrückt habe, akzeptiere ich ja, aber die Problematik zwischen den Bundesländern scheint wohl nicht allen bekannt zu sein. In einem anderen Angelverein war ich im Vorstand und hatte auch viel mit Aufnahmen zu tun. Und tatsächlich konnte jemand seinen Fischereischein aus einem anderen Bundesland nicht in NRW umschreiben lassen. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, welches Bundesland das war, aber es war so. 

Das Fischereigesetz ist leider in jedem Bundesland verschieden. So auch der Umfang der Fischerprüfung. In einem Bundesland bestand die praktische Prüfund daraus, ein Blei mit einer Angelrute immer auf die gleiche Stelle zu werfen. Ob das heute noch so ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich die jeweiligen Bedingungen der Bundesländer nicht kenne. Aber dieses Problem ist der Grund, warum der LFV die Zertifizierung seit 2015 ins Leben gerufen hat. Und viele Lehrgänge haben ebenfalls die Zertifizierung, was ich richtig gut finde. Sicherlich bekommt man kein Krönchen in das Prüfungszeugnis, aber man kann mit der zusätzlichen Teilnahmebescheinigung (vom Verband ausgestellt) belegen, dass einem viel Wissen beigebracht wurde und eben nicht nur die Fragen stumpf gelernt hat. Ich wollte hier niemanden zu nahe treten oder herablassend wirken, ich wollte nur bekannt geben, dass der SFV Rheda-Gütersloh e.V. ab jetzt wieder regelmäßig Vorbereitungslehrgänge anbietet und dieser die Zertifizierung hat. Meine Frau und ich leiten den Lehrgang und geben uns viel Mühe dabei, weil es uns auch sehr viel Spaß macht "Jungangler" das waidgerechte Angeln und weiteres Wissen zu vermitteln. Also nochmal, in NRW ist es absolut Schnuppe, ob Lehrgang oder nicht. Aber in anderen Bundesländern gab es manchmal Probleme und die vermeidet man mit so einem Nachweis. 
Die Gesetztesgrundlage ist das jeweilige Fischereigesetz der Bundesländer und die Interpretation der jeweiligen unteren Fischereibehörde.


----------



## hotspotfinder (11. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Moin,

nocheinmal:

Die Zertifizierung durch irgendeinen LFV interessiert in den fischereischeinerteilenden Behörden anderer Bundesländer niemanden. 

Mit solch einer Prüfbescheinigung über die bestandene Sportfischerprüfung bekommt man nicht in jedem Bundesland einen Fischereischein. 

Eure Werbung "Deutschlandweite Anerkennung durch Zertfizierung" ist somit falsch und irreführend. Das könnte u.U. teuer werden.


----------



## Lehrgangsleiter (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Also die Meinungen gehen doch sehr weit auseinander. Anglero ist der Meinung, dass du den NRW-Fischereischein ohne Probleme in einem anderen Bundesland umschreiben lassen kannst. Und Hotspotfinder ist der Meinung, dass das nicht so ist richtig?

Die Aussage vom Verband bei der Schulung für uns war die, dass es bisher in manchen Bundesländern Probleme gab und im Zuge der Novelierung der Fischerprüfung mit der Politik vereinbart wurde, dass eben der NRW-Schein + Teilnahmezertifikat in allen Bundesländern anerkannt wird.


----------



## Franky (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Moin...
Ich fürchte, eine Mischung aus beidem... Mir fehlt zwar die Zeit, mich durch 16 Gesetze und Verordnungen zu krampfen, aber habe ganz ehrlich weder in Bayern, BaWü, RLP, Bremen, Niedersachsen, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen einen Hinweis darauf gefunden, dass der Fischereischein bzw. die Prüfung aus NRW irgendwo auf Ablehnung stoßen würde, wenn der Inhaber seinen Wohnsitz zum Prüfungszeitpunkt im betreffenden Bundesland hatte... Und da hilft auch irgendeine Zertifizierung irgendeinen kleinen Verbandes m. E. nicht weiter!


----------



## Anglero (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Auch nochmal von mir, ich wollte ebenfalls niemandem zu nahe treten. Ich finde es toll, wenn ihr mit Know-how, Überzeugung und Spaß nicht nur das prüfungsrelevante Wissen vermittelt. Aber man sollte gerade bei der Bewerbung von derlei Veranstaltungen etwas vorsichtig sein. Auch Verbände konnen irren oder zumindest falsch formulieren. Ungeprüft würde ich das nicht übernehmen. Aus meiner Sicht hält es einer Überprüfung nicht stand. Es fehlen die Fakten zu den Behauptungen. Ich habe hier das Schreiben irgend eines Ministerialbeamten mit dem Inhalt der Novellierung, da geht diesbezüglich nichts hervor.



Lehrgangsleiter schrieb:


> ...Und tatsächlich konnte jemand seinen Fischereischein aus einem anderen Bundesland nicht in NRW umschreiben lassen. ...



Das kann aber nicht am fehlenden Kurs gelegen haben, der bekanntlich in NRW nicht gefordert wird. Es kann viele Gründe geben. Z.B. Prüfungstourismus, denn wie in vielen BLs, gilt auch in NRW, Prüfungsort = Hauptwohnsitz.



Lehrgangsleiter schrieb:


> Also die Meinungen gehen doch sehr weit auseinander. Anglero ist der Meinung, dass du den NRW-Fischereischein ohne Probleme in einem anderen Bundesland umschreiben lassen kannst. Und Hotspotfinder ist der Meinung, dass das nicht so ist richtig?
> ...



Nein, Hotspotfinder bezieht sich auf einen ganz anderen Fallstrick, der mit der Umschreibung eines Fischereischeins nichts zu tun hat, sondern mit der ersten Beantragung.
Allerdings hat er in seinem München-Beispiel nicht bedacht, dass in NRW auch nur der die Prüfung ablegen kann, der dort seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat. Soll heißen, ein Bayer kann nicht in NRW die Prüfung bestehen und in Bayern den Schein beantragen. Stichwort Prüfungstourismus.

Ich kann mir tatsächlich nur eine einzige Konstellation vorstellen, in der ein zertifizierter Kurs fischereirechtlich zum tragen kommen könnte. Er erspart nach Umzug z.B. nach Bayern, bei dem sowohl Prüfungszeugnis als auch  Fischereischein verloren werden, den Besuch eines Pflichtkurses. Die Prüfung müsste in Bayern allerdings nochmal abgelegt werden. Aber halt, werden seit 2015 in NRW beim Bürgeramt die bestandenen Prüfungen nicht in einem Register geführt? Dann könnte man natürlich gegen Gebühr ein Ersatzzeugnis bekommen. Das war vorher nicht möglich.


----------



## hotspotfinder (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Moin,



> Nein, Hotspotfinder bezieht sich auf einen ganz anderen Fallstrick...



richtig.



> Soll heißen, ein Bayer kann nicht in NRW die Prüfung bestehen und in Bayern den Schein beantragen. Stichwort Prüfungstourismus.



Genau das wird jedoch durch "Deutschlandweite Anerkennung durch Zertfizierung" suggeriert. 

Ein Mitbewerber könnte da an eine Abmahnung denken.
Ich würde das schleunigst ändern.


----------



## Franky (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Ich sach jetzt ma - ach du kagge...
In der Mittagspause hat mich das "Problem" bis eben beschäftigt und führt mich zur "Allgemeinverfügung zur Durchführung §§25 und 26 des Hessischen Fischereigesetzes (HFiG)"....
http://hessenfischer.net/gesetze/pdf/FischP_FiSchein_Allgem_Verf_StAnz_110808.pdf
und 
http://hessenfischer.net/gesetze/pdf/FischP_FiSchein_Begleiterlass_110721.pdf

Darin heisst es tatsächlich, dass Prüfungen (nicht die Scheine selbst) aus Brandeburch,  Hamburch, MäckPomm und EnnerrWeh in Hessen nicht anerkannt sind, wenn kein Nachweis über einen Lehrgang vorgelegt werden kann. Das ist jedoch nicht "neu", sondern bereits seit 2011 gültig.

fragt aber bitte nicht, wie ich das ausgebuddelt habe.......


----------



## Anglero (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Tja, Ausnahmen bestätigen halt die Regel. Für mich NRWler kommt es zum Glück nur bei Umzug nach Hessen zum tragen, als Gastangler bin ich davon aber nicht betroffen, da man dort annimmt, dass in NRW und Hamburg die Teilnahme an einem Kurs Usus ist. Genau...

Korrekt finde ich es nicht. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass so eine Wischiwaschi-Regelung, sollte es jemand darauf ankommen lassen, auf juristisch wackeligen Beinen steht. Wieso angelt ein NRW-Angler mit Wohnsitz in NRW in Hessen waidgerecht, mit Wohnsitz in Hessen aber nicht mehr?


----------



## Lazarus (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Noch ne Ausnahme. In Bayern ist die Rechtslage so ähnlich, wie Franky das für Hessen aufgezeigt hat:

Im §2 AVBayFiG steht:
[FONT=&quot]In anderen Ländern ausgestellte Fischereischeine gelten auch in Bayern, soweit die Inhaber zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins ihre Hauptwohnung (Art. 15 Abs. 2 Meldegesetz) nicht in Bayern hatten.* Von der Geltung ausgenommen sind Fischereischeine, die in anderen Ländern ohne das Ablegen der landesgesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Fischerprüfung oder nach Ablegen einer Prüfung unter erleichterten Bedingungen gegenüber der landesgesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Fischerprüfung erteilt wurden. *
[/FONT]
Der Paragraph wurde übrigens erst bei der letzten Änderung der Ausführungsverordnung im November 2014 geändert.

Es ist also für den einen oder anderen schon ein Vorteil, wenn er einen 'richtigen' Lehrgang absolviert hat. Zumindest dann, wenn man in NRW wohnt, aber mal in Bayern zum Fischen gehen will.
Ob in der Praxis jemals von der Ausgabestelle überprüft wird, unter welchen Umständen man zu seinem Fischereischein gekommen ist, ist eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Anglero (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Kann die Ausnahme nicht erkennen. Lazarus, vielleicht nochmal genau lesen. Da steht doch lediglich, was fast alle BLs formulieren. Eine zum Zeitpunkt des Wohnens z.B. in Bayern in einem anderen BL abgelegte Prüfung wird in Bayern nicht anerkannt (Prüfungstourismus). Desweiteren werden alle Fischereischeine anerkannt, die in ihren jeweiligen BL unter den dortigen rechtlichen Voraussetzungen erlangt wurden. Diese Voraussetzung wäre in NRW z.B. kein Kurs. Ich gehe übrigens regelmäßig in Bayern angeln.

*...**[FONT=&quot]Von der Geltung ausgenommen sind Fischereischeine, [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*die in anderen Ländern ohne das Ablegen der  landesgesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Fischerprüfung oder nach Ablegen einer  Prüfung unter erleichterten Bedingungen gegenüber der landesgesetzlich  vorgeschriebenen Fischerprüfung erteilt wurden. 

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Das "landesgesetzlich" bezieht sich auf [FONT=&quot]"die anderenLänder"[/FONT]in denen eine Prüfung abgelegt wurde (nicht Bayern).[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Franky (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

... wie zum Beispiel der in/für Bremen geltende sogenannte "Stockangelschein" oder die sogenannten "Friedfischscheine" anderer Länder...
Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Kreis Gütersloh*

Relevant ist die bayrische Regelung NICHT, wenn man als Gastangler aus einem anderen BL kommt, da MÜSSEN laut Föderalismusreform die Scheine anderer Bundesländer anerkannt werden..

Da gehts drum, dass Bayern (und auch einige andere Bundesländer auch, kommt da aber wieder auf die Kompetenz der ausstellenden Behörde (meist Gemeinde/Stadt) an)* bei einem Umzug aus einem BL nach Bayern* nur Scheine mit Prüfungen anerkennen und dann umschreiben, bei denen wie in Bayern die Absolvierung eines Kurses nachgewiesen werden kann und nicht nur ohne Kurs  (geht in vielen Ländern noch, S-H z. B., NDS., etc.) einfach die Prüfung gemacht wurde. Sonst muss man eben in Bayern die Prüfung nochmal machen....


----------

